

Startup School 2012 contact exchange - HorizonXP

Since many of us are descending on the Bay Area this weekend, I thought it might be a good opportunity to exchange contact information with each other and/or set up meetings.<p>The goal of this thread is to facilitate networking with each other. So post up a bit about yourself, what you're looking for, and your contact info.
======
tonster
Hi, I'm Tony, Co-founder at Classlerts. I'm a 5th year Mechanical Engineering
major at UC Merced. One of my best friends/co-founder introduced me to startup
culture years back and I've been hooked ever since. Looking to meet new and
interesting people tomorrow and know it'll be a good time. I'll be there
tomorrow morning and am up to grab some coffee with anyone before the event
begins. Reach me at tony@classlerts.com. Thanks.

Anyone going to the Dropbox/Weebly after party at The Parlor in SF tomorrow?

------
HorizonXP
I'm Ritesh, and I'm the founder of taab. I'm an ECE grad from Waterloo, and a
Master's student at Toronto. I've been working solo on my startup, developing
an MVP and a growth strategy.

This weekend, I'm hoping to meet a kindred spirit, or a soul mate... aka. a
co-founder.

Would love to speak with anyone who's interested, or just wants to hang out.
I'll be in SF all day today, and obviously at Stanford tomorrow.

You can reach me at xpatel at taab dot co. My website is HTTP://taab.co. You
can reach me at eight five eight two two five seven three nine nine. Text
first.

Thanks!

